

In B2B, does difficult registration get you more users? - Skeletor

I'm working on a B2B startup and we are moving from a free open registration process to a closed registration process that requires a sales phone call to create an account on the website.<p>Has anyone else found that for B2B sales you paradoxically get more users if you have a closed registration process as opposed to an online user registration process?<p>So you get more registered users by making it harder for each user to register?
======
russell
What kinds of customers are these (the individuals), tech, non-tech, whatever?
I tend to skip sites that make it difficult to get information. OTOH my SO is
an artist. She likes the phone because people like to talk to her. They jump
through hoops to tell her what she wants to know, and she ends up getting big
discounts on hardware, software, and art supplies.

------
petercooper
It's an interesting point because I'm always amazed at how many sites of major
companies I visit and they make life really hard to sign up or buy their
products. It often involves a phone call or to send an e-mail to the sales
department - I wonder how they can stay in business, but clearly it works
otherwise they wouldn't be turning over $10m+.

------
adame
No, but it gets you more serious users.

